# mixed bag of stuff



## mysteryscribe (Mar 22, 2006)

this is a paper negative shot with a mixed up camera... polaroid 250 frame kodak 4.5 anastigmat lens from a 616 senior camera... film back i made shot on a 3x4 negative in a graflex holder.... it was f4.5 at 1/50 of a second.  Negative scanned on a flat bed scanner not designed for film


----------



## terri (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey!! Thought you said you were through with paper negatives....?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 22, 2006)

I also said i wouldn't be back but i can't stay away from you lol//

This is a paper negative shot on the same kind of camer but a 2x3 back and the cheapest lens kodak made at the time.  It has a neat little f90 fixed aperture that I added.  That helps it some..  This is the same subject but I didn't frame it with the inside so it looks different and of course the dof is much much longer.


----------

